# ddclient crashes with initscript but works fine manually

## luke123

Hi,

i added ddclient to boot/default runlevel but it doesnt start correctly.

/etc/init.d/ddclient status says: status: crashed

even when i do:

/etc/init.d/ddclient restart (status: crashed)

when i start ddclient via console:

ddclient -daemon=300

it works fine.....

thanks for you help  :Smile: 

Luke123

PS: i use ddclient-3.8.1-r4

----------

